# When did your LO become cuddly???



## Pearls18

I'm really worried because my 10 month old still isn't particularly cuddly. He likes to be around people and often pulls himself onto me but usually only to rip off my glasses or necklace lol!!! Sometimes I can get him to sit on my lap if In the Night Garden is on the TV and he's tired, but he usually gets distracted and starts trying to climb. He likes being held when we're standing up and will often crawl over to us, he just doesn't seem to cuddle. Is this normal for his age??? I know this probably sounds really silly but I'm starting to worry as he gets distracted so easily something might be wrong....? (He's also never been one to fall asleep on people he will only fall asleep in his cot, bouncer, pram or car seat)


----------



## MissPiggy

erm, Kays always been cuddly...i wont sit and watch tele on you or nothing but he wil lregularly conme for a hug or a kiss...i spose its been the last mnonth or so, its been really prominent xxx


----------



## ginab

Maggie was exactly the same and only just started to show more affection (although im not a big hugger myself so its to be expected) She kisses us when SHE wants to. 

I wouldnt worry hun I think as he gets older he will be more affectionate..x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I think Ruby was about a year when she started giving us proper 'arms around you' cuddles. But she was/is very much the same as your LO - the cuddles were only when she felt like it! She stopped falling asleep on us around a year, too.


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar wasnt a cuddly baby, but after his birthday he started to like cuddles & kisses, & now he's very cuddly. He started to love cuddles when he started to walk & run properly at around 13 months.


----------



## iceylou

nicole started to cuddle today, 1 week before her 1st birthday. i asked her for a cuddle and she threw her arms around my neck :cry: and it was the first time she didnt try to bite me either yay lol. only twice she has fallen asleep in my arms


----------



## mumnbean

Our lo isnt super cuddly. We have to pretend to cry and shell give us cuddles or kisses. Other than that she is super independant. I think its a personlity thing.


----------



## 08marchbean

Paige has never been a cuddly baby, she never liked to fall asleep on us and never sits still for a cuddle. she only just started giving cuddles recently like a month or so ago but she rarely gives kisses! 

im not worried about it, its just her temprement! shes too active and busy to be giving cuddles!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Lo hasnt fallen asleep on me for a few months now and only really started giving 'proper' cuddles at between 10-11 months. She will now just come up during the day and randomly give cuddles, saying argghh while she does it. She doesnt give kisses yet though.
:flower:


----------



## ellie27

It was 17 months when Anna gave us our first proper, arms wrapped around the neck and squeezy cuddles - I love it!!

:flower:


----------



## sun

Bun isn't cuddly at all! My friend's LO (2 months older) will sit on her lap for ages, but my guy isn't interested at all. He just wants to go go go all the time. 
He's never been cuddly or been the type to fall asleep on us either. They are all different! x

I BF my son for 18 months too, and he never fell asleep on the boob or dozed. It was always eat & run! :haha:


----------



## rosie272

Charlie gives cuddles when he feels like it. He was quite a cuddly baby up until maybe 10/11 months but now? No way :haha: I don't mind cos when he does give a random cuddle it's a lovely big snuggly one and I know it's a genuine one :cloud9: They can be affectionate in different ways :flower:


----------

